# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2014

## Joonas Pio

10.1.

Autolinjojen 889 (Irisbus Crossway) oli klo 16.15 lähtevässä Imatra-Parikkala-vakiossa.

----------


## killerpop

10.1.

Länsilinjat #10/79 Kankaanpää

----------


## bussifriikki

13.1.

Noin 16.30 Mannerheimintiellä kulki Tampereelle päin Vest Center L paperisilla siirtokilvillä. Bussi oli Vekan väreissä ja kylkinumerolla 31.

----------


## Eppu

Hieman erikoinen havainto perjantailta 7.2. Nimittäin Riihimäeltä klo 13:30 -vuorossa Tervakoskelle ja Marttilaan lähti Ventoniemen #25. Eipä uskoisi ihan heti, että Tervakoskelle matalalattia-autoa ihan ensimmäiseksi sijoitettaisiin.

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...u/IMG_2899.jpg

----------


## Aleksi.K

10.02.14 Helsinki

ESLL 696 (Scania Ikarus)/ U635 klo 16.15 Helsinki Rautatientori-Hyrylä-Kerava

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.2.

Autolinjojen 680 (Setra S 315 NF) oli klo 7.20 Lappeenranta-Imatra-vakiovuorossa. Ajoi muitakin lähtöjä, koska se seisoi vielä klo 17 Imatran keskusasemalla Lappeenranta-Imatra-kilvin.

----------


## Huppu

8.3.2014 Leppävaara Espoo

Silwnt crew bändibussi http://www.silentcrew.fi/suomeksi/bussit/fine_ii
eli Entinen Töysän linjan bussi joka ristitty "Iso-Jita" Sellosalin edessä

----------


## Aleksi.K

13.03.14 Helsinki

Paunu 38 (Volvo Eagle 560) näytti olevan hätävilkut päällä vähän ennen Ruskeasuota.

----------


## Aleksi.K

09.04.14 Helsinki

Vainio 28 ( Vdl Bova)/ klo 11.30 Express Helsinki-Turku

----------


## Joonas Pio

15.4.

Savonlinja 701 klo 15.05 Lappeenranta-Kouvola-vakiossa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

18.04.14 Porvoo

Porvoon Liikenne 72 ( Volvo B12M 6x2*4, 9700H )/ klo 10:30-13:20 Pika Helsinki-Kouvola-Voikkaa.

----------


## Bussipoika

> 18.04.14 Porvoo
> 
> Porvoon Liikenne 72 ( Volvo B12M 6x2*4, 9700H )/ klo 10:30-13:20 Pika Helsinki-Kouvola-Voikkaa.


Tässä vielä kuva:http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_4080.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tässä vielä kuva:http://helsinginliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat...4/IMG_4080.JPG


Kas, allekirjoittanut kyllä istui etupenkillä mutta ei huomannut ulkona ollutta bongaria  :Smile:

----------


## aki

23.4 iltaruuhka

U339 / KS 24 (ikarus E94, ex helb 73) KS 57 (carrus vega)

----------


## Bussipoika

2.5

U339/ KS 78

----------


## Joonas Pio

6.5.

Lappeenrannan Säfflet ovat siirtyneet paikallisliikenteestä lähiliikenteeseen:

Savonlinja 121 / 14:20-16:00 Lpr-Nuijamaa-Lpr-vakio

----------


## JT

Ke 21.5. 

ESLL #323 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) (Mäntsälä-) 7.00 Järvenpää - Hyrylä - Helsinki -vuorolla.

----------


## jtm

Tälläistä tällä kertaa. Ilmeisesti Kuopion Liikenteen auto. Tarkemmin ei tietoa. 

http://m.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014062418435114_uu.shtml

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tälläistä tällä kertaa. Ilmeisesti Kuopion Liikenteen auto. Tarkemmin ei tietoa. 
> 
> http://m.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014062418435114_uu.shtml


Aikatauluja tutkimalla kyseessä on todennäköisesti joko Iisalmi-Kuopio-vakiovuoro (lähtöaika Lapinlahdelta 12:25), tai Oulu-Helsinki- pikavuoro (lähtöaika Lapinlahdelta 12:50). Molemmat siis Kuopion Liikenteen liikennöimiä.

----------


## Madmax

> Aikatauluja tutkimalla kyseessä on todennäköisesti joko Iisalmi-Kuopio-vakiovuoro (lähtöaika Lapinlahdelta 12:25), tai Oulu-Helsinki- pikavuoro (lähtöaika Lapinlahdelta 12:50). Molemmat siis Kuopion Liikenteen liikennöimiä.


Kyseessähän oli Oulu - Helsinki pika ja auto numero 117. Löytyy toiselta foorumilta tieto.

----------


## Bussipoika

Savon Sanomien sivuilta löytyy uutinen, jonka kuvista näkyy, että henkilöautosta ei jäänyt paljon mitään jäljelle. Bussikuski toimi tilanteessa hienosti yrittäen väistää autoa, mutta aina ei voi onnistua...

----------


## bussifriikki

1.7.14

Vainio #28 (Bova) Hki-Salo-vakiolla. Sehän on yleensä tilausajoissa, ellen ole väärin nähnyt.

----------


## Prompter

7.7.2014.

Koiviston Auto 265 16:30 Helsingistä lähteneellä vakiolla Mäntsälän kautta Orimattilaan. Talvikaudella tuolla vuorolla oli pika-Kabus.

----------


## Miska

> 7.7.2014.
> 
> Koiviston Auto 265 16:30 Helsingistä lähteneellä vakiolla Mäntsälän kautta Orimattilaan. Talvikaudella tuolla vuorolla oli pika-Kabus.


Olisikohan tuollakin aika viimeiset ajot menossa? Konsernissa jää tänä kesänä iso määrä uudempaa kaukoliikennekalustoa vaille töitä, kun esimerkiksi Kuopion Liikenteellä kaukoliikenne vähenee merkittävästi Iisalmen toimipisteen lakkautuksen ja muiden vuorovähennysten myötä. Lisäksi ELY:n kilpailussa monet aiemmin Kuopion Liikenteen ajamat Kuopion ympäristön vakiovuorolinjat siirtyivät Pohjolan Liikenteen operoitaviksi. Myös Porvoossa liikenne vähenee, kun Sipoon linjoilla loppuu liikenne elokuussa.

----------


## Prompter

> 7.7.2014.
> 
> Koiviston Auto 265 16:30 Helsingistä lähteneellä vakiolla Mäntsälän kautta Orimattilaan. Talvikaudella tuolla vuorolla oli pika-Kabus.


Aiemmin tänään 8.7. samainen auto oli kilvitettynä MäntsäläJ:pääHyryläHelsinki. Mitä todennäköisimmin lähtenyt 13:45 vuoroa ajamaan.

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 11.7.

PL #206 (VDL Citea LLE-120) 21:00 Kuopio-Karttula vuorossa.

----------


## Andelin

Ma 11.8

KA #281 Kabus 3 Hki-Porvoo-Haikkoo 862 (ent. 812) linjalla Hki 10.08-lähdöllä.

----------


## aki

13.8

U346 / Pekola 60 (Carrus vega L)

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 19.8.

PL #195 (ZBI-216, Scania K114 Lahti Eagle) oli Finnair-bussina puolilta päivin.

----------


## Hasse

Äsken meni joku Pohjolan Liikennen finnair busseista Kelan kylän läpi linjalla 171A Helsinki - Kirkkonummi - Kela - Siuntio suuntana Siuntio.

----------


## Zambo

> Äsken meni joku Pohjolan Liikennen finnair busseista Kelan kylän läpi linjalla 171A Helsinki - Kirkkonummi - Kela - Siuntio suuntana Siuntio.


Tänään oli Finnairin väreissä oleva bussi tilausajossa Nuuksiossa. Taitaa pakka kiertää aika hyvin Ilmalassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

29.8.

Savonlinjan 689 kävi kuumana Joensuussa.

----------


## Andelin

1.9

Koiviston pika-Kabus #281 tänään 848 Hki-Pasila-Porvoo-linjalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

8.9.

PL 149 ajeli Imatralla aamulla hieman ennen kahdeksaa Kouvola-Imatra-kilvin. Kun Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan tuollaista vuoroa ei ole, lienee kyseessä Lappeenranta-Imatra-linjan klo 7.00 tuplalähdön toinen auto, johon ei ole päivitetty kilpiä.

9.9.

11.15 lähtevässä Helsinki-Joensuu-pikavuorossa oli Savonlinja 667 vakioauton 885 tilalla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Nimim. Bussipojan kuvan perusteella Hki-Tampere-pikavuorolla on ollut Scala (Paunu #57)  :Shocked:

----------


## Hatka

> Nimim. Bussipojan kuvan perusteella Hki-Tampere-pikavuorolla on ollut Scala (Paunu #57)


Syöttöliikenne Nokia (Eden) - Tampere välillä ajetaan pääsääntöisesti tilaajaväritteisillä paikureilla kilvillä Pika Nokia-Tre-Hki.

----------


## Sakke100

> Nimim. Bussipojan kuvan perusteella Hki-Tampere-pikavuorolla on ollut Scala (Paunu #57)





> Syöttöliikenne Nokia (Eden) - Tampere välillä ajetaan pääsääntöisesti tilaajaväritteisillä paikureilla kilvillä Pika Nokia-Tre-Hki.



On se joo varsin hämmentävä näky. Tässä Paunun 85 "PIKA Tre-Valkeakoski Hämeenl-Helsinki"

----------


## bussifriikki

15.40

Manskulla tuli Töölön tullin kohdalla vastaan OK-Bussien vanha Neoplan jonka tuulilasissa oli OnniExpress Helsinki -kyltti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

16.9.

Parikkala-Imatra (6.40-7.45) ja Imatra-Parikkala (16.15-17.20) -vakioita ajoi Savonlinjan 996, joka korvasi vakioautoa 471. Eilen ko. vuoroja ajoi auto 676.

----------


## Bussipoika

18.9

SL-Autolinjat 439/ Express Hki-Kotka 14.15-16.15

----------


## Joonas Pio

26.9.

Tämä auto oli klo 7.00 lähtevässä JAKP:n Imatra-Lappeenranta -vakiossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 8.9.
> 
> PL 149 ajeli Imatralla aamulla hieman ennen kahdeksaa Kouvola-Imatra-kilvin. Kun Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan tuollaista vuoroa ei ole, lienee kyseessä Lappeenranta-Imatra-linjan klo 7.00 tuplalähdön toinen auto, johon ei ole päivitetty kilpiä.


7.10.

Tänään oli taas sama juttu, autona tosin PL 199. Lieneekö tuo joku oikea vuoro vai johtuneeko vain kilpien päivittämättömyydestä?

----------


## jtm

Että tälläistä tällä kertaa!

Kuljettaja sai sairauskohtauksen  bussi putoamisvaarassa Helsingin Kampissa

----------


## citybus

> Että tälläistä tällä kertaa!
> 
> Kuljettaja sai sairauskohtauksen  bussi putoamisvaarassa Helsingin Kampissa


Ohhoh. Ajoin tuota autoa vastaan meikussa kun oli matkalla Kamppiin. Olipa tuuria matkustajilla.

----------


## J_J

> Että tälläistä tällä kertaa!
> 
> Kuljettaja sai sairauskohtauksen  bussi putoamisvaarassa Helsingin Kampissa


Onkohan tämä viesti ihan oikeassa paikassa? Ei täytä mielestäni edes (huonon) huumorin tunnusmerkkejä...

----------


## bussifriikki

Kampissa tuli tänään kolmen maissa vastaan Mikkolan Liikenteen teli-Volvo, jonka linjakilvissä luki PIKA HELSINKI.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Kampissa tuli tänään kolmen maissa vastaan Mikkolan Liikenteen teli-Volvo, jonka linjakilvissä luki PIKA HELSINKI.


Pekolan Liikennettähän tuo Mikkola on, mutta se että kenen ajossa ollut.

----------


## J_J

> Pekolan Liikennettähän tuo Mikkola on, mutta se että kenen ajossa ollut.


Mikkolan Liikenne Oy nimenomaan EI OLE osa Pekolan Liikenne Oy:tä...

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Mikkolan Liikenne Oy nimenomaan EI OLE osa Pekolan Liikenne Oy:tä...


No ei virallisesti  :Smile:

----------


## Tomi

http://www.finder.fi/Linja-autoliike...attajat/157923

http://www.finder.fi/Linja-autoliike...attajat/166630

----------


## Rehtori

> http://www.finder.fi/Linja-autoliike...attajat/157923
> 
> http://www.finder.fi/Linja-autoliike...attajat/166630


Se että yrityksillä on sama hallitus ja omistajat ei tarkoita että yritykset olisivat liiketoiminnallisesti millään tavalla yhteistoiminnassa. Jos takana on konsernirakenne tai yhtiöt omistavat toisiaan niin tilanne on tietysti erilainen.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Se että yrityksillä on sama hallitus ja omistajat ei tarkoita että yritykset olisivat liiketoiminnallisesti millään tavalla yhteistoiminnassa. Jos takana on konsernirakenne tai yhtiöt omistavat toisiaan niin tilanne on tietysti erilainen.


Kyllä nämä yritykset näyttää yhteistyötä tekevän.

----------


## Rehtori

> Kyllä nämä yritykset näyttää yhteistyötä tekevän.


Yhteistyö on sitten eri asia. Yhteistyötä voidaan tehdä myös ilman että ollaan osa samaa konsernia tai omistuksia ristiin.

----------


## killerpop

19.10.Normaalisti vakiauton 

Atro Vuolteen linjalla F11 oli tänään päivävuorolla UPF-238 ja iltavuorolla EXK-563, kummatkin ehkä ensimmäistä kertaa ko vuoroilla. Usein vakiauton BPH-639 (joka tiettävästi oli toisen firman linjalla F3) tilalla on ollut XEY-446.

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä nämä yritykset näyttää yhteistyötä tekevän.


Tottakai ne tekevät yhteistyötä, varsinkin kun on käytännössä sama omistuspohja. Mutta mitään konsernirakennetta tai muuta yhtiöiden välistä "ristiinomistusta" ei käsittääkseni ole. Täten aiempi kommenttini "Mikkolan Liikenne ei ole osa Pekolan Liikennettä" on edelleen voimassa.

Ps. Monet bussiyritykset tekevät keskenään yhteistyötä silloinkin, kun niillä ei ole yhtään yhteistä omistajaa :p

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Tottakai ne tekevät yhteistyötä, varsinkin kun on käytännössä sama omistuspohja. Mutta mitään konsernirakennetta tai muuta yhtiöiden välistä "ristiinomistusta" ei käsittääkseni ole. Täten aiempi kommenttini "Mikkolan Liikenne ei ole osa Pekolan Liikennettä" on edelleen voimassa.
> 
> Ps. Monet bussiyritykset tekevät keskenään yhteistyötä silloinkin, kun niillä ei ole yhtään yhteistä omistajaa :p


Tiedän, tätä  mainitsemaasi omistuspohjaa tarkoitin omassakin viestissäni.

----------


## Bussipoika

22.10

Kivistö 6/ vakio 480 16:00 Hki-Forssa

----------


## Joonas Pio

29.10.

PL 4 / klo 16.05 Imatra-Lappeenranta -vakio

----------


## jtm

Atro Vuolteen Onnibus väritteinen Volvo 9700H NG, BPH-639 tänään 7.11 klo 14 lähdöllä linjalla F3 Tre -> Hki

----------


## kuukanko

> Atro Vuolteen Onnibus väritteinen Volvo 9700H NG, BPH-639 tänään 7.11 klo 14 lähdöllä linjalla F3 Tre -> Hki


Kello 16.20 se seisoi jo tyhjänä Helsingissä Elielinaukion pysäköintialueella.

----------


## jtm

> Kello 16.20 se seisoi jo tyhjänä Helsingissä Elielinaukion pysäköintialueella.


Unohdin mainita, että oli toinen auto F312:n lisäksi. Keräsi Kalevan pysäkiltä täyteen Kiasmalle menijöitä ja posotti suoraan Kiasmalle. Fiksu veto  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

12.11.

PL 843 (Volvo B10M Wiima M311) / 7.45-9.20 Kyläniemi-Imatra -vakio. Autolla ikää yli 23 vuotta, ja silti jaksaa porskuttaa.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

noin 14.45 Arkadiankadulla Toreniuksen Liikenteen #6 (9700) Onnibus-pahvi tuulilasissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Tänään kello 16.15 taas Vesman Liikenteen 10 (teli-Volvo) lähti Elielinaukion taukoparkista tuulilasillaan kyltit "Onnibus" ja "Turku".

----------


## Bussipoika

16.11

Toreniuksen liikenteen #1 lähti tänään OB vuorona Turkuun klo. 14:15. Kuljettajan mukaan tämä oli jokin lisäauto ilman Salon pysähdystä...

----------


## Bussipoika

Kenenköhän auto oli tänään 9:30 Kiasmalta Kajaaniin lähtenyt täysvalkoinen Volvo 9700? (ENA-608)

----------


## killerpop

> Kenenköhän auto oli tänään 9:30 Kiasmalta Kajaaniin lähtenyt täysvalkoinen Volvo 9700? (ENA-608)


Auto tuskin oli kuitenkaan 2014 -mallia (UG) vaan jotain vanhempaa. Ja eikös tämäkin ole ML-Charterin tai sen rahoitusyhtiön autoja ja vuosimalli 2009.

----------


## JaM

> ML-Charterin tai sen rahoitusyhtiön


Onko ML-Charterin kohdalla jokin erityinen syy mainita, että auto onkin itse asiassa rahoitusyhtiön? Voisin kuvitella, että aika monen suomalaisen bussifirman, jopa aika isojen kioskien, kalustoa on rahoitusyhtiön piikissä.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko ML-Charterin kohdalla jokin erityinen syy mainita, että auto onkin itse asiassa rahoitusyhtiön? Voisin kuvitella, että aika monen suomalaisen bussifirman, jopa aika isojen kioskien, kalustoa on rahoitusyhtiön piikissä.


Ei suinkaan, mutta ne jotka ovat katsoneet TraFista tiedon, saattavat vain ihmetellä, että autolla on omistaja Derelicom Oy mutta haltijoista ei ole mainintaa. Tällaista yritystä harva tietää bussimarkkinoilla, joten tästä olisi todennäköisesti tullut vain uusi kyselykierros.

----------


## Rehtori

> Ei suinkaan, mutta ne jotka ovat katsoneet TraFista tiedon, saattavat vain ihmetellä, että autolla on omistaja Derelicom Oy mutta haltijoista ei ole mainintaa. Tällaista yritystä harva tietää bussimarkkinoilla, joten tästä olisi todennäköisesti tullut vain uusi kyselykierros.


Derelicom Oy ei kylläkään vaikuta olevan rahoitusyhtiö. Toimialana on muualla luokittelematon muu maaliikenteen henkilöliikenne ja vastuuhenkilöiden sukunimet ovat Mattiloita. Eiköhän kyseessä ole vain yksi yhtiö missä toimintaa harjoitetaan. Periaatteessa jokainen auto konsernissa voisi olal omassa yhtiössään mikäli niin halutaan.

----------


## Hux

> Derelicom Oy ei kylläkään vaikuta olevan rahoitusyhtiö.


Ei myöskään vaikuta siltä, että kyseessä olisi joukkoliikennettä harjoittava yhtiö, koska kyseisellä yhtiöllä ei näytä olevan joukkoliikennelupaa. https://vallu.ahtp.fi/kansalaislupahaku.aspx





> Toimialana on muualla luokittelematon muu maaliikenteen henkilöliikenne .


Mainitsemasi toimiala on verottajan näkemys (ytj.fi)


Yhtiön toimialana on kaikki laillinen liiketoiminta. (Lähteenä yritystiedustelu.com)

----------


## kuukanko

Kaikki ovat varmaan tyytyväisiä, jos Derelicom määritellään ML-Charterin kalustoyhtiöksi.

Erilliset kalustoyhtiöthän olivat takavuosina tyypillisiä isoilla bussifirmoilla, kun pitämällä omaisuus ja työntekijät eri firmoissa sai alennettua työnantajan sivukuluja. Kalustoyhtiöitä käyttivät mm. Nobina (Nobina Fleet), HelB (HelB-Fleet), Pohjolan Liikenne (PL Fleet) ja Väinö Paunu (PR-Bus). Lainsäädännön muututtua muutama vuosi sitten tuolta osin erillisiä kalustoyhtiöjärjestelyjä on purettu, mutta on niitä vielä jäljelläkin.

ML-Charterin tilinpäätöstietoja katsellessa ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että erillinen kalustoyhtiö olisi tehty konkurssin varalta. ML-Charterilla on takana raskaita tappiota ja se on kovin velkainen, kansankielellä sanottuna se alkaa olla konkurssikypsä. Jos kalusto on eri yhtiössä, ei se mene vasaran alle mahdollisessa konkurssitilanteessa, jolloin saman yrittäjän on helpompi jatkaa liiketoimintaa uuden yrityksen nimissä (joka voi sekin vuokrata kalustoa Derelicomilta).

----------


## jtm

Onnibusilla lähti juuri klo 12:00 F3:n vuorolle Tampereelta Helsinkiin Astromegat F311 ja F312.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

En tiedä tuleeko ihan oikeaan keskusteluun.
Kukahan on tuonut Ruotsista Joncheere katurin Suomeen :Surprised: , sellainen seisoi Turun Scanian pihalla. Oheisessa linkissä kuva kyseisestä ajoneuvosta.

http://bussikuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/J...215_195750.jpg

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Lehtimäen jokin HZZ kilpisistä 8700 Matala-Lattiaisista Volvoista huristeli kohti Orimattilaa 89Z linjaa  varten melkoisessa huurteessa, onkohan jokin auto Orimattilassa tai Heinolassa jäänyt käynnistymättä?

----------


## Aleksi.K

29.12.2014 Helsinki

Satakunnan liikenne 210 (Volvo Carrus Star 502 10metrinen)\ Pika 17.00 Helsinki-Rauma

----------

